# Solved: Can't burn discs using Windows Media Player



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

Note-I reset my PC to manufacturers settings in December. I did this to clear out all the junk that had accumulated on my PC over the 3 1/2 years since I bought it. It's a Compaq, model number CQ5700F. After reset I reloaded three applications and all the windows 7 Home Premium updates.


When I tried to burn a cd yesterday I kept getting this error message-"Windows Media Player encountered an error while burning. Verify that the burner is connected properly and that the disc is clean and not damaged". I had no problem playing cd's or ripping tracks from cd's.


I decided to do an experiment today. I tried to burn a disc using iTunes. It worked perfectly. That leads me to believe that the problem is a software issue related to either the hardware (CD player) on my pc, or my version of Windows Media Player. I'm guessing during the reset something got purged that I need to reload in order to burn cd's using WMP.


Any suggestions on a possible fix?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

Did you misplace this topic in your list
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/1142481-no-windows-7-updates.html

just wondered if you missed the fact that we had replied to it with our recommendations


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a separate issue. "No updates" has been solved, need to wait until 2nd Tuesday of the month to see if updates appear. This question is about burning discs using WMP, not about getting updates.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect you do not need to wait as indicated on the topic you need to run the chkdsk in view of the message that you were constantly receiving



> *Also every time I turn on my computer I get a screen with the message below. I've been skipping the disk check so I can access my PC. Should I let it run?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Checking file system on C:
> The type of the file system is 1s NTFS.
> ...


AND if this is the same computer, which I think it is - there is even more reason why it must be run as this problem with WMP - burn to disc may well be caused by file errors on the drive

* With the report - regarding chkdsk at boot - troubleshooting ANYTHING is a pointless exercise until you have run the chkdsk*

When the system automatically sets what is known as the dirty bit - this results in the chkdsk message at boot
Usually this only occurs where there are serious file issues and often that is caused by bad sectors on the disc.
So to try and explain it to you further



> This is a separate issue. "No updates" has been solved, need to wait until 2nd Tuesday of the month to see if updates appear. This question is about burning discs using WMP, not about getting updates


although you quite understandably view this as a separate issue - my experience tells me that it may well be caused by the state of the hard drive


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Agreed. i had thought you had run that. If you havent, please do so and post back.


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

So I just ran chkdsk/r. Is there anything I should glean from running that? Or is there anything else I should do? Being a non techie I have no idea what chkdsk/r does. Thank you for being understanding of my ignorance


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel
Admin tools
event viewer
on left pane click to expand windows logs
click application log
when that log loads on the right pane click on Find
type in the box
wininit (note the spelling please)


click find next
when it produces the result check please that the wininit it has found is the just run chkdsk
If not scroll through the wininit entries to locate it


when you have the correct one click copy on right pane and select as text


then please paste that to your reply.
If you wish you can paste it to notepad and then save it
Then when you come to post your reply open the notepad - select all and copy from there to paste here


Please paste it as the actual txt and not attach a file


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Ashampoo Burning Studio Free 1.14.5* is what I recommend you use instead of using Windows Media Player 11.

It's free and does a good job and is user-friendly.

Note: If it offers any extras during the install process, uncheck or decline them.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good program but I would not recommend its installation or indeed anything else until we have the results of the chkdsk

However that is only of course IMHO

I will be amazed if the chkdsk does not reveal problems - in view of this



> *Also every time I turn on my computer I get a screen with the message below. I've been skipping the disk check so I can access my PC. Should I let it run? One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
> may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
> that you continue.


and if I am right - the more writes to that disk the greater the chance of real failure


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

Below is a copy of the wininit info. I'm assuming this info will help you determine what might be causing the burning problem.

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 2/8/2015 6:37:13 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Laura-HP
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
273920 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
556 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed. 
0 EA records processed. 
44 reparse records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
348972 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
273920 file SDs/SIDs processed. 
Cleaning up 117 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 117 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 117 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
37527 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37669040 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
273904 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
102929421 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
475854847 KB total disk space.
63648324 KB in 157604 files.
96332 KB in 37528 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
392503 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
411717688 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118963711 total allocation units on disk.
102929422 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 2e 04 00 48 fa 02 00 ad 7c 05 00 00 00 00 00 ....H....|......
8f 0c 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-02-09T02:37:13.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>5375</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Laura-HP</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
273920 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
556 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed. 
0 EA records processed. 
44 reparse records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
348972 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
273920 file SDs/SIDs processed. 
Cleaning up 117 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 117 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 117 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
37527 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37669040 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
273904 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
102929421 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
475854847 KB total disk space.
63648324 KB in 157604 files.
96332 KB in 37528 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
392503 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
411717688 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118963711 total allocation units on disk.
102929422 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 2e 04 00 48 fa 02 00 ad 7c 05 00 00 00 00 00 ....H....|......
8f 0c 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Do you still receive this message



> *Also every time I turn on my computer I get a screen with the message below. I've been skipping the disk check so I can access my PC. Should I let it run? One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
> may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
> that you continue.


Either as stated in the quote - every time OR sometimes

2. There is on the evidence of the report nothing seriously wrong with the chkdsk - which indeed surprises me, especially if you are still receiving the message

3. Open Windows media player click the help tab and click check for updates
If there are any of course let them proceed
If there are not go back to the help tab and click help and then about windows media player
What version is reported please

4. If there were updates reboot and try again

5. If there were no updates or the updates have not solved it
Go Control Panel Troubleshooting
click view all on left pane
and then click WMP settings

as per my screenshot please.

After the troubleshooter has run it will report.

Please test again if it reports it has fixed a problem


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

1) ckdsk went through in January, after it ran message no longer showed up upon boot up of PC


3) could not find a "check for updates" option on WMP help, and trust me I searched! (though I did Google WMP updates which took me to "Slimware's Driver Update"-I did not run application for fear of screwing things up more than they are already)


5) upon accessing troubleshoot:


"Reset default WMP settings"


"If you have manually configured some settings they will be reset to default" (I chose to skip that option, unsure if I wouldn't be causing more trouble)


after clicking skip, next message: "Issues found Configuration settings might be set incorrectly Detected !"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.Please see screenshot
- check for updates


2. please answer question - what version is shown - help and click about windows media player


3. reset will not cause any more problems than you have - and the latter report clearly indicates that something is wrong.


4. Regarding your item 1. - I feel bound to comment that had you posted that information on your other topic - which I referred to in my post 2 - it would have saved both of us - time and we could have proceeded direct to troubleshooting WMP issues.


Nevertheless - lets see if we can make some progress = towards trying to sort this problem for you


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

1) my WMP screen does not have "File View Play Tools Help" It has "Library Music All Music" Could it be I have an outdated version of WMP?


4) I actually did post that the chkdsk ran in January on the "179 Updates thread". I ran it again because we are dealing with a new issue. I had no idea the January chkdsk would have worked just fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

right click on the bar where you have Library etc = click show menu bar


I am signing off I am in UK it is 0146
Back about 1800
Goodnight


Do not worry reasonably sure we will get it sorted


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

So I went to Microsoft Community to see if they had any suggestions. One suggestion was to burn at a slower speed. It worked! I first tried the slowest burn speed-successful but took a LONG time. So then I bumped it up to moderate speed-also successful and quite a bit faster.

So as I said, problem solved. 

But I want to give you a big thank you for trying to help me with this matter. I truly appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it is sorted for you I saw your post on Microsoft. -

Pleased that, after my last you should then have been able to click on the tools tab - as you would then have the menu bar



> my WMP screen does not have "File View Play Tools Help





> right click on the bar where you have Library etc = click show menu bar


Mark it solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post


----------

